# Shrimp jumping out of tank



## msnikkistar

Ummm, shrimp only usually move towards the top of the tank, or crawl out when there are issues with the water. They could be trying to get air. Add an airstone to oxygenate the water and see if that helps.


----------



## mordalphus

I have open tops on all of my crs tanks to help cool them, and never have had a jumper...

they usually only jump to get away from a predator or bad water conditions. Any fish in the tank? Hydra? Is your co2 too high?


----------



## not_sponsored

Water conditions are fine as far as ammonia, nitrite and nitrate, I have been upping the GH recently as I've been using RO water. Not sure on the CO2, I use less than 1 bubble a second, probably 1 bubble every 3 seconds, so it shouldn't be too high, waiting on a drop checker to come in. The only fish in the tank is an otocinclus.


----------



## ldk59

Something in the tank is not right (in their opinion) or they wouldn't be leaving 

Are you doing water changes ? How much / How often ?

What is your temp? does it fluctuate ?


----------



## fresh.salty

On my rimless tanks they are crawling out of a true paradise. I just have to keep the water level down a bit.


----------



## not_sponsored

Temp is usually high 70s, doesn't fluctuate much, they are usually at the bottom of the tank, just every so often I'll find one on the ground. My water level is about half an inch from the top of the tank though.

Water changes once or twice a week, about 30% usually.


----------



## msnikkistar

I have all rimless tanks, and one is only about 1/4th a inch from the rim without any issues of them crawling out myself.


----------



## meowfish

That's definitely an interesting dilemma. I have a shrimp vanish every now and then, but I've never found a carcass. My tanks are open so I originally suspected they were escaping, but I now believe our cat may be going 'fishing' on occasion... I need to set up a webcam so I can spy on him during the day lol


----------



## torsp

not_sponsored said:


> Temp is usually *high 70s*, doesn't fluctuate much, they are usually at the bottom of the tank, just every so often I'll find one on the ground. My water level is about half an inch from the top of the tank though.
> 
> Water changes once or twice a week, about 30% usually.


You want to keep CRS in the low 70's, also sometimes poop happens and cannot be explained. However that temp is an issue that needs to be dealt with, drop it down to 71-73F if you can.


----------



## msnikkistar

Exactly what temperature do you keep them at? For instance, there are times my tank reaches about 76, but not for long periods of time. Sustained temperatures like that could make your CRS unhappy.


----------



## not_sponsored

Hrm interesting, did not know that, good thing I have a spare chiller from my previous saltwater tank, will hook it up and see how they do.


----------



## HX67

I have shrimps jumping out of a tank regularly. Water is good, temp is right.

I do not believe in conceptual thinking of these invertebrates ("the water quality is not good, therefore I'll escape this tank...")

I do believe in them being easily frightened by any other lifeforms and even by each other. I have also seen it happen, a shrimp jumping out of water, startled by another shrimp. It happened when it was grazing riccia on the surface...

Just my 2c.


----------



## soc200

I've never seen my crs approach the top of the tank unless they were crawling up driftwood or a plant. generally, mine prefer to stay low and under around the cover. How is the coloring of the shrimp? Do they appear faded/stressed? I noticed my crs became a much richer red and white when I went from 75 to 71 degrees F. It was almost like they finally became comfortable.


----------



## NeonFlux

I have had just some out of water and on a seachem "The Bag" that is clamped, rested below a glass lid above the tank. They love the smell of Purigen... (really) Hah, then I would touch them.. *yoink* and they jump back in... LOL I have pics. Anyhow, besides that, no, they have never jumped out on me, ever.


----------



## Option

Predators is the only reason shrimps would ever jump. Even the worst water conditions will only have the shrimp at the surface but they would never leap out of the water since they are usually pretty lethargic by the time water conditions get that bad.


----------



## msnikkistar

Don't get me wrong, I have these two shrimp (CRS) that use one of my overflows in my custom tank as a freeway to visit the CBS. They crawl over using the stocking I put over the flows to crawl over the divider. This is like a once a week thing for them. Same two CRS, always too.

But having CRS jumping out of a tank once a week, sounds like there are issues within the water. Co2 is usually the leading issue.


----------



## joshh

I had a jumper a couple weeks ago. My 1yr old nephew loves to look at my shrimp tanks to see them swimming. One day he was pointing and giggling at something and I saw it was a dried shrimp  I checked my water and everything was fine, so I'm still not sure what caused it. I was doing minor maintenance to the tank 30mins prior to finding it though. No jumper ever since.


----------



## gordonrichards

Try shutting off your co2. See what happens.
100% sure you're dosing too much in the tank.

Do you have photos of your setup?

-Gordon


----------



## not_sponsored

Here is my tank thread

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/127609-not_sponsoreds-mini-m.html

I have since removed all the fish except the Oto

I'll try shutting off the CO2 tonight, I haven't had a jumper recently, might have been the SAE that was in there, he was kinda tweaky. The habrosus never bothered the shrimp.


----------



## torsp

SAE's are terrible creatures, I would say that was a BIG factor in your shrimp's desire to evacuate their tank.





not_sponsored said:


> might have been the SAE that was in there, he was kinda tweaky.


----------



## not_sponsored

The weird thing is, I removed all the fish, and a few days later I found another jumper, so I was thinking it was something else. I assumed it was the SAE at first.


----------



## Buff Daddy

Maybe your colony has a "lemming" genetic marker that cranks up occasionally... lol. Sorry, I know it isn't funny finding dead pets, but I can't get this picture of a suicidal CRS on the rim saying, "Ah, screw it..."


----------



## ldk59

HX67 said:


> I do not believe in conceptual thinking of these invertebrates ("the water quality is not good, therefore I'll escape this tank...")


The "thinking" that leads to the exit from the tank is not conceptual, it is instinctive. 

Aquatic organisms must move within their environment to find conditions to their liking... i.e. water too warm = move down (lower) in the water column... Not enough DO (dissolved oxygen)= move to a more turbulent area... See where I'm going here?

We put them in little glass boxes with a very defined set of parameters, which do not vary within the available area... but their instinct is to seek out more favorable conditions by moving... They lack the ability to conceptualize the absence of water on the other side of the glass (or the existence of the glass itself) 

This behavior is frequently seen in reef tanks where sessile organisms will grow towards the most favorable conditions and mobile animals (such as anemones) will move around the tank in search of the most favorable (to them) environmental (water, temp, light ect.) conditions... 

I hope I've been able to explain this sufficiently (I really suck at explaining myself in text)

Very interesting topic of discussion. 

Larry K


----------



## torsp

That is hilarious.:icon_lol:



Buff Daddy said:


> picture of a suicidal CRS on the rim saying, "Ah, screw it..."


----------



## not_sponsored

So I got my chiller hooked up last week, dropped the tank temp down to 73ish, also removed the cover for hopefully better O2 exchange. So far no casualties, crossing my fingers. They looked extremely active once I got the chiller running, but seem to be back to normal now.


----------



## perezdr

I'm starting to believe that sometimes you just have a *retarded shrimp* ! I just found one jumper today, which took me to this forum thread, and I believe water conditions are excellent. The only difference is that it is the first time the tank doesn't have a cover because I just installed new lighting system. I will keep an eye to see if the event repeats with other shrimp.


----------



## hedge_fund

I had one of my CRS crawl out of the tank at some point. I never really see them up top though so not sure how it got out. When I first introduced them into the tank they used to rid the bubbles coming from my sponge filter.

this is all that was left of it... :eek5::eek5:


----------



## perezdr

perezdr said:


> I'm starting to believe that sometimes you just have a *retarded shrimp* ! I just found one jumper today, which took me to this forum thread, and I believe water conditions are excellent. The only difference is that it is the first time the tank doesn't have a cover because I just installed new lighting system. I will keep an eye to see if the event repeats with other shrimp.


Lets say two....I found one more this morning...

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wwh2694

Too much Co2..


----------



## chiefroastbeef

I get quite a bit of cherry shrimp jumpers. I have a collection of dead corpses at the back of the tank where I can't get to easily, but I can see them with a mirror or by taking a video with the cell phone due to tight space. I do not run co2 or excel, I dose ferts in very low amounts (recommended amount on the bottle). I think in my case, I would think the predators are making them jump.


----------

